# One born at Christmas



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Did anyone watch one born at christmas?  i recorded it and am just watching it now, lots of tears! did anyone else watch it?

xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

I recorded it and have watched most of it now, I also cried the whole way though!! x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Didn't watch it deliberately as I have been trying to build up my  for my 2nd ICSI tx in Jan.  it will be successful as ist tx resulted in bfn at the end of Aug. this year!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

I recorded it and LOVED it   
Made me think that when we do eventually get to have our baby it will be even more special   
It helped me get reved up ready to start treatment again in the new year, and being someone who has always thought of midwifery as a career, it has really pushed me to seriously look into doing so   .
I loved the last series too and cant wait for the new one in jan   

Bunny xXx


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

I've watched some of it,but then again I never miss a chance to watch anything about pregnancy and birth on TV! I am always fascinated at myself, crying on behalf of total strangers !! lol

I noticed it has been repeated on E4 today so if anyone didn't get to record it, look it up on the tv guide, it will be on again...



 

kaybee. xx


----------



## Nicxwl2bamum (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi ladies! I watched some of it, although I missed the first part, so might actually try and watch it again! Like most of you I rarely miss an opportunity to watch stuff about babies and pregnancy.... although I do find it difficult also! Find myself thinking, Why can't that be me!!? But, like someone said (sorry I can't remember who), it will make it all the more special when our time comes    Funny, when that Doctor, Christian is he called....was sticking peoples' baby photo's on the big map I thought maybe he'll be sticking ours up there next year?!lol. Who knows....


----------

